# Turned these today



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)

i had just started a grunt call for my brother so just opening the door to the shop was a task but we all have to get back to it and I needed a little time alone today and this is what I got done today.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2014)

Work is good therapy- I like to zone out into it myself. Nice work Tony -Happy to see you back at it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2014)

You're a freakin' machine in the shop dude!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 6, 2014)

Holy crap dude - you ARE a machine!. Those are awesome and extremely well executed. Good to see you back in the shop.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 6, 2014)

Great work on those, Tony - and very good to see you back at it. Shop time can be very good therapy/alone time when you need it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 6, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> you ARE a machine


Is that a nice way of calling him a tool? 

Looks like you were a busy guy today, bud. Glad to see you're getting back out in the shop. Is that 3rd pen from the right wenge?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Is that a nice way of calling him a tool?
> 
> Looks like you were a busy guy today, bud. Glad to see you're getting back out in the shop. Is that 3rd pen from the right wenge?


It is hrb. No mistaking the smell. Some cutoffs I got from cliff


----------



## bluedot (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah my feet are a tad sore. Lol. Fixing to play with paxton for a while. Called it a day


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

Beautiful work Tony. They are all your usual top notch work but that pen on the left with the emerald green and goldish and boney/blackish really is an eye catcher what is that?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)

That is some wood that the local
Promos company uses. A friend of a friend got me some cutoffs. Need to get some more. Think I have a couple of blanks left


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

What is a promos company? Not being a smartass (like Henry would be) I really don't know.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Good to see you back in the swing. How about a picture of that green pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)

Whoops. Primos. Game calls. They have a nice size plant here
http://www.primos.com


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow I have some of that Tony. I started a peppermill with it like 2 or 3 years ago but by the time I got it rounded it was too small so I just made a funky shape with it. You did a nice job with it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2014)

I knew he was talking Primos... @Kevin, your Missippi translation ability is getting rusty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> I knew he was talking Primos... @Kevin, your Missippi translation ability is getting rusty


He thought I was in Georgia again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

Tclem said:


> He thought I was in Georgia again



Obviously. Thanks for clearing that up Tony Henry just don't get it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

Tony this is the "shape" I turned out of frustration because it was too small to make a mill with. If you want it to cut into pen blanks or hairpins I'll send it to you.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 6, 2014)

Kevin, drill a hole down the middle and shove an insert in it, and you'll have one funky looking duck call.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony this is the "shape" I turned out of frustration because it was too small to make a mill with. If you want it to cut into pen blanks or hairpins I'll send it to you.
> 
> View attachment 65601


Send it to me and I'll find something pm size to send you. What size do you need?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

No Tony this isn't a trade if you can use it it's yours. And it sounds like you can use it. On the way man . . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> No Tony this isn't a trade if you can use it it's yours. And it sounds like you can use it. On the way man . . . . .


Good deal I'll cut it up and when I turn a pen (or hairstick ) out of it I'll send you one but it won't be a trade you will just have to write with it wear whatever I send you

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Good deal I'll cut it up and when I turn a pen (or hairstick ) out of it I'll send you one but it won't be a trade you will just have to write with it wear whatever I send you



I promise to write with - or wear - whatever you send. Don't let anyone from SENC talk you into sending me a pink tutu I am NOT gonna do that stuff (at least not in public).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I promise to write with - or wear - whatever you send. Don't let anyone from SENC talk you into sending me a pink tutu I am NOT gonna do that stuff (at least not in public).




Kevin will look good with a hairstick and a pink TuTu

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 6, 2014)

Good to see you are back in the shop again. What kind of finish do you use that you could do all that in one day.


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2014)

Tony, good to see you back at it, I'm sure time makes it better. Beautiful work as always! TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I promise to write with - or wear - whatever you send. Don't let anyone from SENC talk you into sending me a pink tutu I am NOT gonna do that stuff (at least not in public).


I don't want to see you in it any more than I want to see Tony in it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Good to see you are back in the shop again. What kind of finish do you use that you could do all that in one day.


Ca finish on everything


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ca finish on everything


How do you get it all to cure so fast without any problems?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> How do you get it all to cure so fast without any problems?


Well it is pretty much the only finish I use and believe me I have had plenty of problems. I watch haddenhailers video on you tube about 100 times. I'm nowhere as good as him but I get better every time I use it.


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 6, 2014)

Your stuff looks good! And that's quick work for one day, very impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2014)

Awesome array of goodies Tony ! Glad to see u get some shop time !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 6, 2014)

They all look great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow all that in 1 day! Nice work Heck I cant even decide what pen kit to tryout and see if I want to make them in a week. Penn State has several kits on sale right now Bolt action included. Getting back to doing those things you enjoy is good medicine. My shop is the loudest quite time I truly enjoy . Good to see you Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

